
Gravity Payments CEO is raising the minimum salary of his employees again - Corrado
https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/25/business/gravity-increases-employee-minimum-salary-to-70k-trnd/index.html
======
c22
He's not "doing it again." He's just "doing it" for the employees of a
subsidiary they acquired.

